#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Аудио на тибетском языке

## Титомир Екатерина

Здравствуйте!
Я ищу аудиофайлы на тибетском языке.
Кто может, пожалуйста, скинте мне ссылки!!!
Если можно алфавит, фразы и др.
Сутры на тибетском языке (аудио и тексты)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот на этом сайте посмотрите, там много информации для изучения тибетского: http://ru-tibetan.com

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2016), Гошка (17.03.2016), Титомир Екатерина (16.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

ВК ксть группа Тамары Илюхиной, есть и группа с уроками Бема Митруева. Там аудио залито.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2016), Титомир Екатерина (16.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте!
> Я ищу аудиофайлы на тибетском языке.
> Кто может, пожалуйста, скинте мне ссылки!!!
> Если можно алфавит, фразы и др.
> Сутры на тибетском языке (аудио и тексты)
> Заранее спасибо!


Не сутры. Но мне эти видео-уроки понравились. Хороший человек.

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/av/audiote...etan-language/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2016), Титомир Екатерина (29.03.2016)

----------


## Титомир Екатерина

> Не сутры. Но мне эти видео-уроки понравились. Хороший человек.
> 
> http://www.kunpendelek.ru/av/audiote...etan-language/


Спасибо большое_/\_. Спасибо всем, кто скидывает ссылки

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сутры на тибетском языке (аудио и тексты)
> Заранее спасибо!


Не аудио, но видео:
Сутра Сердца:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHYh76SoLSc
Пожелание о перерождении в Деуачэн, с тибетским текстом:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLQ1Z0Wnopg

Можете поискать ещё лекции Кхенпо Наванг Намгьял, или спросите у Нико. Очень хорошее произношение (прям для моего не-тонального слуха :-) и очень хорошие переводчики .

----------


## Титомир Екатерина

Скидываю то, что сама нашла. Может, кому будет интересно.  

Праджняпарамита в стихах о накоплении драгоценных качеств (на тибетском с транслитерацией и переводом на русский язык)
http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/pr...ita108/pps.pdf
Практика почитания учителя приносящая истинное счастье
(на тибетском с транслитерацией)
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Content/Raznoe/0018.pdf

----------

